# Granola Bar Recipes



## bankruptONselling (Nov 10, 2008)

My kids have been telling me lately that they are tired of the same snacks they have been having so I'm looking into some other nutritious options.

I was thinking that making some different kinds of granola bars would be a good idea. Do you guys have any interesting recipes that you can share with me?
Maybe ones including cherries, blueberries, mangoes, and apricots. Those are the fruits I need to use up first.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When I need to use a particular food type to make something, I normally start at RecipeSource and go from there .. lots of good stuff to make!!!

There are 27 different recipes for granola bars on their site, I am sure that I have a few at home as well (typing from work).

RecipeSource: Search Results Granola Bar


----------

